# Venom any good?



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I like the hole marvel/dark horse thing so I’m guessing this is good?
Any thoughts. 


Gonz.


----------



## taz736 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, good movie - aqua man is even better.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

taz736 said:


> Yeah, good movie - aqua man is even better.


Don't think that's on sky cinema yet?

Gonz.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Venom is very good if you like Marvel type films, Tom Hardy is his usual good self and he has excellent support from Riz Amhed. Well worth a watch


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes really good. 

Even wife watched it with me and enjoyed it - although might have something to do with a certain Mr Hardy...


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Literally just finished watching this on Blu-ray for the 2nd time with the kids.
Sat watching the extras now.
Very enjoyable.
Much more refreshing than alot of the other Marvel films with a good balance of time spent on character development Vs action and a touch of comedy.
No regrets buying the disc.
The soundtrack is also very good for home cinema.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Yes really good.
> 
> Even wife watched it with me and enjoyed it - although might have something to do with a certain Mr Hardy...


My wife is also in the same boat as yours. Lol.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

muzzer said:


> Venom is very good if you like Marvel type films, Tom Hardy is his usual good self and he has excellent support from Riz Amhed. Well worth a watch


Every scene Hardy was in from peaky blinders was absolute gold !!

Gonz.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Great film and as mentioned earlier Aquaman is also on par


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Every scene Hardy was in from peaky blinders was absolute gold !!
> 
> Gonz.


Very talented actor, he was excellent in Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy with the equally excellent Gary Oldman


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I really enjoyed it, loved how venom spoke to Ed through his thoughts. 


Gonz.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

great gonzo said:


> Well I really enjoyed it, loved how venom spoke to Ed through his thoughts.
> 
> Gonz.


Funnily enough that was the bit I enjoyed the most as well :thumb:


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I watched it with the missus and we both loved it. It reminds me of the "darker" super hero type films such as Deadpool. If you liked that, I think you will enjoy Venom.


----------



## Emancipator (Nov 28, 2018)

I've seen it in the cinema - typical blockbuster, nothing special, good graphic, no spoodi makes me sad(


----------



## mr2nut123 (Feb 10, 2019)

To confirm, definitely worth a watch


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Great film - a good dark, super-hero movie. Very funny in parts too. The missus enjoyed it but due to Mr Hardy rather than the action


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

"Jump.....Pussy!"

Great film.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

On my hit list to watch.


----------



## Mike777 (Jun 27, 2019)

Exciting movie! I loved the graphics and music most!


----------

